# Suche eine gilde die mit BC neue druch straten will auf seite der Allianz



## stoncold2104 (10. November 2006)

Hallo ich suche eine gilde die mit dem erscheinen von bc neue anfangen will auf Seite der Allianz.Sever sollte etwa ein PvP,PVE.sein die gilde sollte ab 18 sein da ich auch schon Älterer spieler bin nehmlich 31 ich werde einen Hunter spielen.Hastt du erfahrung mit Wow
Ich habbe erfahrung gesammelt in MC,zul,bwl,aq20,aq40 die ersten 3Bosse ich hatte das ganze t 2 set als Krieger. Wer intresse hatt soll mir hier eine nachicht hinterlassen oder sich unter meiner E mail adresse melden die lautet Markusl75@aol.com


----------



## Maleficarum (14. November 2006)

stoncold2104 schrieb:


> Hallo ich suche eine gilde die mit dem erscheinen von bc neue anfangen will auf Seite der Allianz.Sever sollte etwa ein PvP,PVE.sein die gilde sollte ab 18 sein da ich auch schon Älterer spieler bin nehmlich 31 ich werde einen Hunter spielen.Hastt du erfahrung mit Wow
> Ich habbe erfahrung gesammelt in MC,zul,bwl,aq20,aq40 die ersten 3Bosse ich hatte das ganze t 2 set als Krieger. Wer intresse hatt soll mir hier eine nachicht hinterlassen oder sich unter meiner E mail adresse melden die lautet Markusl75@aol.com




Hallo Stonecold! Wir sind eine neue Gilde im Aufbau und bereiten uns auf die Erweiterung vor. Die meisten von uns sind noch keine 60 aber streben es natürlich an, es vor erscheinen der Erweiterung zu werden.
Erfahrene 60 er sind natürlich auch dabei . Wir sind fast alle über 18 Jahre alt . Wir haben über 30 jährige und auch über 20 jährige hauptsächlich.
Ansonsten schau mal auf unsere HP nach ,die auch eine Satzung beinhaltet.Bei Interesse würde ich mich freuen wenn du dich einfach mal InGame oder per Post im Forum oder Gästebuch bei uns meldest.

PVP-Server: Theradras 
HP: www.andrasil.de


MfG Maleficarum


----------



## Salakan (15. November 2006)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=2235

Hallo Markus,

Andi und ich sind 23 & 27...schau doch mal bei uns vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

